# November '14 Official MOTM Vote Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup J . so are ya going to comb yer hair any time soon ? 

VOTE ........


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This reminds me of the 2014 midterm elections.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not gonna lie i voted for merc too lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a blank space baby, and I'll write your name!

Eddy?

Sup JJ!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I got a blank space baby, and I'll write your name!
> 
> Eddy?
> 
> Sup JJ!


Yo Jon, I heard you love the players. And "the game."


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yo Jon, I heard you love the players. And "the game."


I could show you incredible things, -J!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. Let's get a lot of votes. We had a lot of requests to bring this back so let's participate.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

be awesome and VoTe !



​Eddy !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

To quote my COTM post...

Voted. Good Luck. MOAR VOTES GOGO!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I wish there was a way to vote mobile!  I'll try to remind myself to get on the desktop this weekend.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Just got a mophie case for my 5s. My phone can now go from 16 hours to 40


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I wish there was a way to vote mobile!  I'll try to remind myself to get on the desktop this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Sup JJ. Keep on keepin it real!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I wish there was a way to vote mobile!  I'll try to remind myself to get on the desktop this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Log in through safari. ?

It's tiny, but I do it all the time to ban hammer spammers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Polls closed. Congratulations Allan!


----------

